
The Difference Between Junior, Mid-Level, and Senior Data Scientist Jobs - sebg
https://www.datayou.org/articles/the-difference-between-junior-mid-level-and-senior-data-scientist-jobs
======
sebg
Wrote this up to answer some questions I had been getting questions about the
difference in job titles. As academics are moving to data science jobs and
from the other end, developers with a highly love of stats, machine learning,
math, and/or all of the above, it's hard to know where to fit in or what jobs
to apply to. This should hopefully help clarify the difference in job titles
and how to think about them.

